

The Owner-Free Filing system - delano
http://offsystem.sourceforge.net/

======
cabalamat
Summary: Thre Owner-Free Filing system (OFF) is a proposal for a distributed
P2P file system with the claim that people can use it to share unauthorised
copies of copyrighted works without breaking the law.

OFF does this, by not actually storing the copyrighted works themselves, but
by storing two separate files from which the copyrighted work can be re-
created, e.g. by addition or XOR.

This is not a new idea. However it is unlikely to work. The best refutation is
the essay What Colour are your bits? --
<http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/lawpoli/colour/2004061001.php>

